

Santa Barbara startup Social Intelligence brings 'Pre-crime' to the HR dept. - bconway
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3905931/Pre-crime-Comes-to-the-HR-Dept.htm

======
artmageddon
This scares me given how poorly HR departments make hiring decisions.

